# Celebrating Rachmaninoff



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, as I'm sure you all know, Rachmaninoff's birthday is coming up April 2. He will be 135 years old. 

For no particular reason, I baked a cake today. Yellow with chocolate frosting. As I was baking it, I was thinking about Rachmaninoff (I was listening to him  ). So, I got our my biography, and low and behold, his birthday was coming up. So, I placed thirteen and a half candles ( one for every ten years) on the cake, had my family sing Happy Birthday, and since he had to blow out the candles, I simply wafted the candles with my copy of the Second Concerto.

How weird 

Anyway, my computer's acting funny currently, but when possible, I'll post pics 


And the cake tasted especially good


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven (Mar 27, 2008)

That's cool 

It surprises me what people think of when they do something. lol I don't think I'm that creative. I didn't even know that it was Rachmaninoff's 135th birthday.

thanks for sharing! I hope we get to see pics soon!

Yummmm.....a birthday cake made for a person who is dead. LOL


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

You're Geekmaninoff!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, you have to be (Rach) man enough to worship the master in such a way!

Power to you Mr Rabbit!


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I like the pop tunes back from the seventies that came from Rachmaninoff's
music such as "Never gonna fall in love again and All By Myself.
judy tooley


----------

